# Dazn su Smart TV



## 7vinte (25 Agosto 2018)

Ciao a tutti. Ho comprato la Smart TV, l'ho connessa ad internet ed ho fatto l'accesso a DAZN, attraverso Mediaset, con l'account del mio computer. Quando seleziono un evento, pero, mi esce lo schermo nero. Come mai, cosa faccio?


----------



## 7vinte (25 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho comprato la Smart TV, l'ho connessa ad internet ed ho fatto l'accesso a DAZN, attraverso Mediaset, con l'account del mio computer. Quando seleziono un evento, pero, mi esce lo schermo nero. Come mai, cosa faccio?



?


----------

